# Calgary vs Brisbane vs Glasgow?



## Anders_ (Mar 1, 2012)

Hello every body,

I would like to hav your feedback on a comparison between three cities in three different countries considering the following:

1) Calgary, Canada: annual salary of CND $ 130,000

2) Brisbane, Australia: annual salary of AUD $ 140,000

3) Glasgow, Scotland: annual salary of GBP 57,000

The comparison is for a family of four members (parents with 2 kids) and the points of comparison:

a) Quality of life considering the annual income given in each city with regard to the average expected monthly expenses in each city
b) Quality of education and health insurance
c) Security

At the end of comparison, what city wins? 

This comparison will be very useful for families I know thinking aboiut relocation to the above mentioned cities and looking to have a valuable feedback to make their decision.

Your feedback is highly appreciated.


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

You couldn't pay me 10 times that to live in Glasgow... I wouldn't live in Calgary either for that matter.


----------



## belcher (Feb 26, 2012)

Have you looked at numbeo.com ? Its decent


----------



## Mortish (Jan 16, 2012)

G-Mo, any particular reason why you wouldn't consider Glasgow or Calgary?


----------



## Mortish (Jan 16, 2012)

Anders, I live in Perth, Western Australia..so the other side of Australia....can't really comment too greatly on life in Brisbane as haven't lived there, but I will say the weather can be rather tropical over there with high humidity at times....something to put on your list as to whether or not you can tolerate that sort of climate....


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Mortish said:


> G-Mo, any particular reason why you wouldn't consider Glasgow or Calgary?


I've visited Glasgow around half a dozen times, including a 3 month contract there, here's why not:
High unemployment
High rates of drug use
High rates of depression
High rates of mental health issues
High rates of physical abuse
High rates of alcohol abuse
High crime rates
High homicide rates
(some or all of the above may be related to each other...)

As for Calgary, well, I'm from Toronto. We own a condo in Big White (just outside of Kelowna, BC), I have visited Calagary 4 or 5 times since '86 to present, and layed over or stayed over the night (en route to Kelowna via Air Canada) another 4 or 5 times and it's just too "hick", like a frozen Texas, for me.


----------



## OTRA (Jan 22, 2012)

I resemble that remark... Torontonians feel Canada ought to revolve around them and are bitter when they come to Calgary and find Toronto never crosses our radar unless their hockey team is being best by Calgary's yet again ;-)

$130k in Calgary for 4 is a very livable income. I support 5 on less, own our own house in a decent neighbourhood and have my kids in good schools.


----------



## Jrge (Mar 22, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> it's just too "hick", like a frozen Texas, for me.


Y'all rough, eh?eace:


----------



## gra80 (Nov 11, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> I've visited Glasgow around half a dozen times, including a 3 month contract there, here's why not:
> High unemployment
> High rates of drug use
> High rates of depression
> ...



I would disagree with this...being from ggow I know what it's like. Yes it has a lot of social problems and suffers higher unemployment than say Edinburgh but this is due to it historically being an industrial city. Over the past twenty + years it has transformed however. To list a few

Best shopping outside london
Can be in the countryside within 30mins (or less depending where you stay)
Friendly people
Lots of museums/entertainment
Loads of parks (often called the green city)
Good public transport

This is just a short list, I would recommend if possible a visit to ggow to see for yourself. The biggest downside is the weather.....it rains a lot

57k for ggow is pretty good. You should be able to live comfortably. Schools can vary however there are some really good ones I can suggest - st Ninians, the Glasgow high school, St aloyisus are 3 of the best. There are 3 universities in the city

Housing wise I would recommend looking in the west end or east renfrewshire 

Hope this helps


----------



## Mortish (Jan 16, 2012)

G-Mo said:


> I've visited Glasgow around half a dozen times, including a 3 month contract there, here's why not:
> High unemployment
> High rates of drug use
> High rates of depression
> ...


Doesn't sound like you had too good an experience there eh G-Mo....everyone experiences things differently and looks at life differently too....so he is entitled to his/her opinion.

We are looking at possibly moving to Calgary and I was of the opinion that there are HEAPS of immigrants there because of the job boom etc.....sort of like Perth....we are a very multiculutural society here....I mean we have our typical Aussie beach bums or Cashed up Bogans from the Mining boom (and I don't mean this in a degoratory way at all, they make up the characteristics of our socieity and give it a bit of colour too)

But Anders if I were you, get on google and start looking at house prices...you can search the internet for the supermarkets and get an idea of food pricing, petrol etc......make a pro's and con's list....then when you feel that you have done enough homework and both your wife and yourself come to an agreement on a place I would perhaps suggest that you pay the money for that air fare and go and have a good look around....a small price to pay for your happiness, because let's face it we all have different opinions, some stronger than others and only you can decide on that.

Oh for house pricing in Australia have a look at www.realestate.com.au...you can then search Brisbane...find some suburbs and research them.....Over in the East the supermarkets that we have are Coles, Woolworths, I think they also have Costco and a few other cheaper options than us supposedly cashed up West australians Also, petrol stations to check prices are BP, Caltex and Gull.....if you want to have a look at prices of cars check out www.carsales.com.au...you can look at private sales together with dealer sales......that should give you somewhere to start looking at Brisbane...ok...?

Other thing is, I lived in London for 5 years and absolutely loved it....loved the history, loved it being so close to Europe, loved walking in the parks in winter...however, a lot of the English thought I was mad giving up the life of living in sunny, hot Perth....different strokes for different folks and you have to find your fit. I only came back because we were pregnant and wanted to be back near the folks...now I feel that urge to escape again



Best of luck in your research.....


----------



## G-Mo (Aug 17, 2011)

Mortish said:


> Doesn't sound like you had too good an experience there eh G-Mo....everyone experiences things differently and looks at life differently too....so he is entitled to his/her opinion.


In Glasgow? I had a fine experience, but, I was staying in one of the best hotels in the city and was, on a day to day basis, insulated from much of regular life there. I'm basing my opinion on my own observations (outside of day to day), local news, the comments of other staff I worked with and the outcome of the work I was doing (I was there doing data modeling and statistical analysis for, how should I put this, a large health organization).


----------



## taymur (Oct 5, 2010)

*Re: CGY vs Brisbane vs Glasgow*

Hi,
I have lived in CGY for a long time and currently in Brisbane. I have cousins living in Glasgow too. Here is what I can tell you,

1) *Climate/Weather*: This is one big and major factor for many people when they decide to move/relocate and certainly it was for us. Everyone has different preferences but we were never fond of staying Indoors 6-7 months of the year as the case is in Canada and perhaps majority of Europe, we were also never fond of grey skies majority of the year sometimes many days in a row. As per stats, depression increases in Canada in winter months. That really affects your mood, lifestyle, daily routine and can really bring you down. I have experienced that in Calgary.

Brisbane in specific and Australia in general is complete opposite, Weather is not a conversation starter here and you will be in your flip flops and shorts all year round (pretty much), no driving hazards like you have in Canada in winter and you won't be freezing yourselves at bus stop while waiting for the morning bus to work like you would in Calgary. Someone rightly said: Its a Frozen Texas.

2) *Salaries* are also higher in Australia, yes cost of living can be a tiny bit high although I find Canada and Australia to be same cost of living, yes Sydney and Melbourne can be very expensive but Brisbane is comparable to Calgary. 130K in CGY is a pretty decent salary, however 140K in brisbane isnt bad either.

3) *Overall* lifestyle is much more better here especially if you have kids, Aussies are into sports and with this kind of climate, you can play outside all year round. Brisbane has direct flight access to all major cities in the world and is pretty well connected.

4) As for Glasgow, I wouldn't recoomend it as cost of living is very high in UK, It's cold and lifestyle ain't better compared to Canada or Australia. As for place I would rate Brisbane way over Calgary and Calgary way over any European city any day.

Have you considered Texas (Houston)? thats also another great city to work and settle.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

G-Mo said:


> As for Calgary, well, I'm from Toronto. We own a condo in Big White (just outside of Kelowna, BC), I have visited Calagary 4 or 5 times since '86 to present, and layed over or stayed over the night (en route to Kelowna via Air Canada) another 4 or 5 times and it's just too "hick", like a frozen Texas, for me.



In other words, he's a snob from Toronto so just ignore him as many people from Toronto think they live in the center of the universe and that western Canada is a backwater full of ******** which isn't even close to being true.


----------



## harkybella (Jan 22, 2013)

Hey

I'm from just outside Glasgow but live in Dubai. Just relocated here from Jakarta. 
Nice city... But would I want to go back? Absolutely not yet, maybe one day.
The weather is the main reason. It's miserable a lot of the year and the winter lasts forever! 
£57 k is a good salary but it would not cover private education if that's what your thinking? If its just one salary then your lifestyle would be ok but it's expensive living there so be aware. 
We have two children and living in a nice climate is so much better. Outdoors all the time. I don't think you can beat that!
Never been to oz or Calgary but my family live there and love it. They have kids and think Calgary is a fab place to raise kids. 
Good luck with your choice! Louise


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

taymur said:


> 1) *Climate/Weather*: This is one big and major factor for many people when they decide to move/relocate and certainly it was for us. Everyone has different preferences but we were never fond of staying Indoors 6-7 months of the year as the case is in Canada



Pardon? Since when do people stay indoors 6-7 months of the year in Canada? That claim is simply ridiculous.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

colchar said:


> Pardon? Since when do people stay indoors 6-7 months of the year in Canada? That claim is simply ridiculous.


I've lived my entire life in Canada (50+ years). I didn't know I was suppose to stay indoors for 6-7 months of the year. I'll be sure to let me boss know that I can't come to work during those months because I'm suppose to stay indoors during winter months.


----------



## RGS (Jan 24, 2011)

taymur said:


> Hi,
> I have lived in CGY for a long time and currently in Brisbane. I have cousins living in Glasgow too. Here is what I can tell you,
> 
> 1) *Climate/Weather*: This is one big and major factor for many people when they decide to move/relocate and certainly it was for us. Everyone has different preferences but we were never fond of staying Indoors 6-7 months of the year as the case is in Canada and perhaps majority of Europe, we were also never fond of grey skies majority of the year sometimes many days in a row. As per stats, depression increases in Canada in winter months. That really affects your mood, lifestyle, daily routine and can really bring you down. I have experienced that in Calgary.
> ...



I disagree with the costs between Brisbane and Calgary. According to the cost comparison website (numbeo.com), it states the following when comparing Brisbane to Calgary:

*Cost of Living Comparison Between Brisbane and Calgary*
You would need around 4,791.14C$ (4,731.04A$) in Calgary to maintain 
the same standard of life that you can have with 6,000.00A$ in Brisbane
(assuming you rent in both cities).


----------



## taymur (Oct 5, 2010)

Sorry, when I said 6-7 months indoors, I didn't mean you don't even get out for work or groceries. We have to use our common sense here. 

Anders originally asked about comparison between Calgary and Brisbane and Glasgow so one has to guide him about the lifestyle differences, the pros & cons of each place etc. I am not sure if you've lived in a warmer place then Canada (which I am assuming not), but you don't have the freedom to go out in your shorts and flip flops 365 days a year or even 200 days/year in colder climates like Canada or Europe.

For some it's not an issue, for some it's a huge issue. More average sunshine days per year combined with warmer climate does have an affect on people's mood, daily lives, their behaviours and this is medically and scientifically proven. As for the comparison from Numbeo, it barely tells a true story, only a person who has lived in both places can tell.
From my experience this comparison is false. I was on a similar income in Calgary and a little more than these above numbers in Brisbane, and believe me, I have a much better lifestyle here than in Calgary. Not saying Calgary is expensive then Brisbane, but there is not much difference especially now that groceries and rental prices are so high in Calgary.

But I would say that Calgary does offer a very great life style and living for someone who doesn't mind bitter and harsh weather.


----------



## taymur (Oct 5, 2010)

There But like I said again, if weather is not an issue for somebody, then both places are equally good to live, work and settle.


----------



## colchar (Oct 25, 2011)

taymur said:


> Sorry, when I said 6-7 months indoors, I didn't mean you don't even get out for work or groceries. We have to use our common sense here.
> 
> Anders originally asked about comparison between Calgary and Brisbane and Glasgow so one has to guide him about the lifestyle differences, the pros & cons of each place etc. I am not sure if you've lived in a warmer place then Canada (which I am assuming not), but you don't have the freedom to go out in your shorts and flip flops 365 days a year or even 200 days/year in colder climates like Canada or Europe.



One might not be going out in shorts and flip flops in Calgary during winter but that still does not mean that people are indoors for 6-7 months except for work, groceries, etc.

Thousands of people enjoy outdoor activities in winter such as skiing, skating, etc. Besides that, I live my daily life no differently during Canadians winters than I do during Canadian summers with the only difference being how I dress.


----------



## Maple Sugar (May 5, 2012)

colchar said:


> In other words, he's a snob from Toronto so just ignore him as many people from Toronto think they live in the center of the universe and that western Canada is a backwater full of ******** which isn't even close to being true.


Western Canada? You should see what Torontonians think of those of us from Northern Ontario! You guys in the west are at least lucky enough to be farther away!


----------



## Iwijon (Apr 17, 2013)

RGS said:


> I've lived my entire life in Canada (50+ years). I didn't know I was suppose to stay indoors for 6-7 months of the year. I'll be sure to let me boss know that I can't come to work during those months because I'm suppose to stay indoors during winter months.


for me it's the British wind and rain that drives you mad.
I'm off to Kelowna for nice hot summers and proper 4 seasons


----------

